# 12/26 :: Wizards vs. Grizzlies



## afireinside

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td>







</td><td width="20"><center>vs.</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td><center>14 - 12</center></td><td width="20">
 </td><td><center>6 - 22<center></td></tr></tbody></table>
7:00PM on CW50

Season series Memphis 1 - 0 

​ <table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: SF -
 
</center><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="34">20.0
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width="34">15.5
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
 </td></tr><tr><td width="34">8.3
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width="34">6.9
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
 </td></tr><tr><td width="34">3.6
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*APG*</center></td><td width="34">4.3
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
</td></tr><tr><td width="34">1.8
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width="34">.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
</td></tr><tr><td width="34">.3
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width="34">.4
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
</td></tr><tr><td width="34">39.7
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width="34">39.5</td></tr></tbody></table></td><td>







</td></tr></tbody> </table>

*LVSC Spread for Game:* -7.5 Washington, +7.5 Memphis​


----------



## afireinside

The Wizards are now giving up the most points to their opponents with 106.2. But luckily Memphis is only averaging 94.3 points a game, 25th in the league.


----------



## Auggie

*Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

Wow. Jamison with 20 and Arenas with 25 points. Sick. Will he go for his third 50+ game in two weeks?


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

[email protected] Washington with 84 points 2 minutes into the third. Could be some kind of regulation game record for points by the end.


----------



## Theonee

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

Arenas is on fire these days.


----------



## essbee

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

glad I picked Butler for a breakout season too, just by default it seems like he has good stats almost every night.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

I would say it is usually not good when your owner comes out and says the team is going for a high lottery pick this season.:frenchy:


----------



## byrondarnell66

LMAO at Jarvis Hayes, 0-7 all wide open shots. Why isn't Blatche in the game.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

rudy gay's going for the record for most 2/8 shooting nights.


----------



## JNice

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*



Phenom Z28 said:


> [email protected] Washington with 84 points 2 minutes into the third. Could be some kind of regulation game record for points by the end.


completely off-topic, but that avatar is hilarious...


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

man a wizards/suns finals would be so awesome to watch


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

And they only finish with 116. These threads always jinx it.


----------



## streetballa

Wizards win and the grizzlies lose for the 23 time lol. Once again Gilbert has a 30+ point game and has made alot of 3 pointers, great game!


----------



## streetballa

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

Washington really cooled off in the second half. IN the first half they finished with 77 points but then only got 39 points in the second. But it doesnt matter because they won and the grizzlies lost for the 23 time.


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

arenas wont even touch 50, and he didnt, why play him when ur up 30.


----------



## Theonee

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

Wizards big 3 are doing much better than the Nets big 3.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*



Theonee said:


> Wizards big 3 are doing much better than the Nets big 3.


They're more compatible. Carter is too much of a half court player and Kidd sucks in half court. Jefferson is an underachiever too.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

i personally believe the grizz are tanking the season big time andshould be investigated,the coach makes ridiculous substitutions at the most inoppurtune times and is quite obviously not trying to win ball games 

I hope they draft greg oden and he turns into the biggest bust ever(not likely)


----------



## bballlife

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

Did anyone watch this game? I watched the first half and I still can not believe what I saw. I dare anyone to watch the first quarter of this game and tell me something is not seriously wrong with the NBA. 8 on 5 all the way. 
Atkins had, I think, 3 fouls in the first quarter, but the thing was, he didn't even touch Arenas on a couple. Two were complete phantom calls. Arenas had most of his 10 ft attempts in the first, and I don't know if he was fouled once. 

Between the phantom calls, and the extreme ticky tack calls against the Grizz, it was disgusting.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

Grizz are getting Oden baby. At least I hope they do.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*



www.starbury.com said:


> i personally believe the grizz are tanking the season big time andshould be investigated,the coach makes ridiculous substitutions at the most inoppurtune times and is quite obviously not trying to win ball games
> 
> I hope they draft greg oden and he turns into the biggest bust ever(not likely)



We r not tanking...we suck.


----------



## More

Awful game for the Grizzlies. Arenas keeps lighting it up and scores 31 easily.:worthy: Gasol continues with his limited minutes.


----------



## One on One

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*



bballlife said:


> Did anyone watch this game? I watched the first half and I still can not believe what I saw. I dare anyone to watch the first quarter of this game and tell me something is not seriously wrong with the NBA. 8 on 5 all the way.
> Atkins had, I think, 3 fouls in the first quarter, but the thing was, he didn't even touch Arenas on a couple. Two were complete phantom calls. Arenas had most of his 10 ft attempts in the first, and I don't know if he was fouled once.
> 
> Between the phantom calls, and the extreme ticky tack calls against the Grizz, it was disgusting.


WTF are you talking about?? You sure you watched the same game? Wiz were on fire that's what happened, what is this 8 on 5 conspiracy talk.


----------



## GNG

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*

This Memphis team is one of the worst teams in recent NBA history.

And the team has a Bottom 5 NBA coach. I can't tell if Fratello's trying to get fired or if he's trying to get Memphis more ping-pong balls.

Great rookies, great big man. Everything else must go.


----------



## O2K

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*



MemphisX said:


> We r not tanking...we suck.



no you are not, every memphis game i watch, the players are playing hard out there, alot of the games are close. They just aren't good, but they play hard every game....

but fratello is coaching like it's an exibition game out there...

i want oden to go to chicago, i want NY to tank, which they wont


----------



## bballlife

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*



One on One said:


> WTF are you talking about?? You sure you watched the same game? Wiz were on fire that's what happened, what is this 8 on 5 conspiracy talk.


I don't know why I am wasting my time, but did you watch the game? Do you understand what was happening? 

The Wiz were on fire, but the officials were not giving Memphis a chance. Evidence being the 2-3 complete phantom calls, and a host of ticky tack calls on the perimeter. It was a joke, period. 


It's pretty easy to score when the officials establish that you can't get near some players.


----------



## One on One

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*



bballlife said:


> I don't know why I am wasting my time, but did you watch the game? Do you understand what was happening?
> 
> The Wiz were on fire, but the officials were not giving Memphis a chance. Evidence being the 2-3 complete phantom calls, and a host of ticky tack calls on the perimeter. It was a joke, period.
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy to score when the officials establish that you can't get near some players.


Of course I watched the game....don't choke on your sour grapes. We're about to run the Bobcats out of their building now.


----------



## Hyperion

It's called trading your best all around player other than Gasol for a rookie when you rely so heavily on those two to begin with and then being not good because there is only one reliable veteran on the team and he was out for the first two months of the season. They are down and out, them and Philly.


----------



## bballlife

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*



One on One said:


> Of course I watched the game....don't choke on your sour grapes. We're about to run the Bobcats out of their building now.



No sour grapes. I could care less who wins that game. 

And I didnt even mention the icing on the cake in that game, the 3 or so ridiculous late calls.


----------



## bballlife

*Re: Wizards-Memphis 77-51 by halftime.*



One on One said:


> WTF are you talking about?? You sure you watched the same game? Wiz were on fire that's what happened, what is this 8 on 5 conspiracy talk.


Bump


----------



## bballlife

_Prosecutors singled out a December 2006 Washington Wizards-Memphis Grizzlies game to illustrate how Donaghy used inside information when relaying his picks to coconspirators. After initially telling a cohort that he thought Memphis would prevail, Donaghy recalled that an "official NBA scorer" entered the referees's locker room and reported that the Grizzlies were "all banged up." Armed with that injury information, Donaghy quickly called his coconspirator and "changed his pick to the Wizards."_​
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2008/0603081nba1.html


I was reading True Hoop today and this caught my eye. I remember making a stink about this game. Officials for the game were Ely Roe, Joe Forte, and Tim Donaghy.


----------



## HKF

WOW. I saw this game too and now damn this stinks to high heaven.


----------



## Dre

I went to this game...don't remember much about the officiating...but the Grizzlies didn't have Pau and I think the Wiz had the most points to that point in any first half all year.

I guess Donaghy realized early the Grizz were too fargone to win.


----------



## GNG

It was 45-18 after one, the largest deficit (-27) the Grizzlies franchise has ever faced after the first quarter.

Fratello was fired after the next game (an 18-point home loss to Milwaukee).


----------



## bballlife

Dre™;5524070 said:


> I went to this game...don't remember much about the officiating...but the Grizzlies didn't have Pau and I think the Wiz had the most points to that point in any first half all year.
> 
> I guess Donaghy realized early the Grizz were too fargone to win.




The boxscore has Gasol down for 22 minutes.


----------



## Dre

My mistake...maybe I felt like that because he was coming off injury and had little impact.


----------

